# Type of dog?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey,

I was wonderin if you guys think that a border collie crossed with a golden would work for a waterfowl dog? The father is the golden and he hunts and i have seen border collies that hunt just wondering if this cross would work?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I thought purebred swamp collies had enough issues as it is :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> I thought purebred swamp collies had enough issues as it is :lol:


 :lol:


----------

